# Budget - Tofanes



## Vinse86 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Forums-User und Alutech-Fans (Fanes...lol...XD ),

nach dem sehr interessanten Bericht über das Tofanes hatte ich in den Kommentaren die Frage nach einer Budget-Version gestellt. Die Antwort lautete, dass es im ersten Moment darum geht zu zeigen, was mit einem 29-Enduro machbar ist und dabei einen nicht billigen aber angemessenen Preisrahmen zu halten. Es gäbe aber für Bastler später immer noch das Rahmenkit zu kaufen.
Hier setzt die Idee für den Thread an.
Ich wäre sehr neugierig ob wir in gemeinsamer Arbeit ein "günstiges" Tofanes auf die Beine stellen können, ohne zu große Performance-Einbußen hinnehmen zu müssen.
Also konkret: Welche Bremsen würdet Ihr z.B. draufhauen, um gute Performance zu haben, aber den Geldbeutel gleichtzeitig zu sparen (XT oder SLX, Deore etc....)
Vor allem ist interessant wie ein günstiger guter Laufradsatz aussehen sollte...
Ich denke mal bei der 150mm Pike wird es wenig Diskussion geben...
Ich persönliche fände eine 1x10 Alternative zu XX1 interessant. Mit dem neuen OneUp 42 Ring (Link kommt später...)
Bin gespannt was wir zusammenbekommen und was wir später für Teile am Bike haben.
Ich hoffe auf eine interessante Unterhaltung =)

Beste Grüße

Chris


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Februar 2014)

Hi Chris, gute Idee! Wenn ich darf, werde ich hin und wieder meinen Senf dazu geben. Auch wir arbeiten an einer solchen Variante, vll. kann man ja gegenseitg profitieren;-)
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinse86 (19. Februar 2014)

Hey das ist eine geniale Sache, dass von eurer Seite aus auch Input kommt. Ich werde mich heute Abend hinsetzen und meine Ideen mal aufschreiben (Mein Chef ist tolerant, aber während der Arbeitszeit Bikes planen geht dann doch zu weit XD )!


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Februar 2014)

Kenne ich ;-)


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Februar 2014)

Das ist eine sehr gute Idee  Warum bin ich da selber nicht draufgekommen?

Ich fänds gut, wenn man bei "Budget" nicht nur die Abwägung zwischen Gewicht und Einkaufspreis macht, sondern zusätzlich noch die Haltbarkeit in Betracht zieht. Z.B. verschleisst eine Deore-Gruppe schneller als eine XT, so dass letztlich die XT gar nicht unbedingt teurer sein muss. Die XT ist zudem leichter als die Deore, so dass ich wohl die XT bevorzugen würde - die SLX könnte aber auch interessant sein.

Zum einspaaren (von Geld) seh ich am meisten Potential bei der Schaltung und bei den Felgen ohne große Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen. Z.B. der DT Swiss XM 1501-Laufradsatz wiegt grad mal 1670g, gibts aber schon für 730 EUR und soll sehr langlebig sein. Die Reynolds Carbon-Laufräder kosten das doppelte und sparen nur 140g ein. Die 1501 sind noch nicht wirklich "Budget", d.h. man findet da sicher auch noch einen preisgünstigeren Kompromis. 

Bei Pike und Monarch+ stimme ich zu, die sind wohl ideal. Bei der Pike könnte man sich noch überlegen, ob die Solo-Air ausreicht, das spart Gewicht _und_ Geld - eine eher seltene Kombination ;-). Das wäre so eine Frage an Alutech (@supurb-bicycles) bzw. die, die schon mit dem Tofane gefahren sind: Brauchts eine Gabelabsenkung?

Bei den Bremsen fehlt mir die Erfahrung für eine fundierte Meinung.


Alpenstreicher

PS: Wurden Diskussion dieser Art nicht schon mehrfach geführt - z.B. beim ICB? Da kann man sicher einiges an Information rausziehen und muß nicht den ganzen Erkenntnisprozess von vorne durchkauen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Februar 2014)

Das Problem an dieser Art von Diskussion ist (auch beim ICB), das ich immer mit anderen Preisen und Informationsständen arbeiten kann. Von daher werde ich mich nicht in die Preisdiskussion von Aftermarkt geschichten einmischen, sondern dann und wann Alternativen aus dem OE Sektor anbieten bzw. auf die Alternativen hinweisen. Nicht immer lassen sich die Preisverhältnisse aus dem Aftermarkt auf meine OE Konditionen übertragen, siehe ICB Thema Laufräder! So kann ich vermutlich unter Aufwendung aller Informationen einen LRS zusammenstellen, der aus OE Sicht unbezahlbar wäre, aber, für einen Bruchteil deines Vorschlags, in der Performance ganz anders abliefert.
klingt kompliziert, ist es auch;-) aber vll. klären wir dann auch deine Aussage, dass wir uns die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen, evtl. schmieren wir sie auch dick drauf;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Februar 2014)

Ah, Antwort vergessen: Nein die Tofane braucht keine Absenkung, nichtmal mit 160er Gabel. trotzdem solltet ihr nur 150er in die Planung packen!


----------



## Vinse86 (19. Februar 2014)

Das geht gut los. So hab ich mir das gedacht. Ja mein Vorschlag lehnt an das ICB an nur, dass es hier darum geht die Komponenten selbst zu erwerben und nicht vorrangig ein Komplettbike vorzuschlagen. Ich denke interessant ist auch was die Biker für "ausreichend" erachten. Ich selbst fahre noch nicht so lange und meine Erfahrung ist daher etwas beschränkt, aber unter Freunden und Kollegen hört man oft so Dinge wie "Ich hab SLX am Bike aber dafür ne dicke Lyrik und bin vollends zufrieden".
Das Thema Langlebigkeit, das Alpenstreicher anspricht ist ein sehr guter Punkt!


----------



## Vinse86 (19. Februar 2014)

Also ich mach mal den Anfang...Die Komponenten, die ich mir bisher so vorstellen könnte...
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT 3 29 150mm Preis (ungefähr) 600-650,- Euro
Dämpfer: Der Monarch Plus scheint auch ein Favorit zu sein...Und laut IBC-Bericht mit ausschlaggebend für die gute Hinterbau-Performance...
Bremsen: Shimano SLX Ice Tech komplett Preis (ungefähr) 250,- Euro Inkl. Discs
Gangschaltung: XT-Kassette (40,-) + XT Schaltwerk (55,-) + SLX Schalthebel (30,-) OneUp Components 42T Sprocket (ca. 100,-; wurde in ersten Berichten gelobt...Leider gibts noch keine Infos zur Langlebigkeit) + RaceFace Narrow/Wide SingleRing(ca. 50,-) + XT-Kette (20,-)

Das sind die Dinge, die mir spontan einfallen. Gute günstige Bremsen und XX1 "für Arme"...Dazu die Pike...Leider gibt es die günstigere leichtere RC nicht für den Endverbraucher zu kaufen soweit ich weiß. XT Kassette muss sein, wenn man den OneUp-Ring nutzen will (alternativ kann man SRAM X5, X7, X9 wählen...)

Was eine gute Kombi für den Steuersatz+Vorbau+Lenker angeht bin ich auf andere User gespannt...ist ja oft Geschmackssache...Weiß jemand was am Bike aus dem Bericht dran war?

Für Tipps für Laufradsätze werde ich mal im 29er Forum um Rat bitten...

Hier der Link zum Laufradthread im 29er Forum:

2


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2014)

@Alpenstreicher

ob das wirklich immer zutrifft das die XT länger / weniger verschleißt als eine Deore oder umgekehrt ? Fahre seit 11 Jahren einen LR Satz mit Deore Naben und der hält genauso lange wie der andere mit XT.

DT für 730 € gefällt mit als Budget LR schon mal gar nicht,zu teuer und da DT 98 % seiner LR Sätze z.B. auf 90-100KG Fahrergewicht beschränkt, kein wirkliches Highlight. Da nehme ich doch Lieber den Veltec ETR mit 1670g und 480 € oder schau mal bei den einschlägigen Shops nach Laufradsatz Angeboten ....... ich bin trotzdem gespannt wie die individuellen Budget Bikes dann so aussehen werden / könnten


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Februar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> So kann ich vermutlich unter Aufwendung aller Informationen einen LRS zusammenstellen, der aus OE Sicht unbezahlbar wäre, aber, für einen Bruchteil deines Vorschlags, in der Performance ganz anders abliefert.
> klingt kompliziert, ist es auch;-) aber vll. klären wir dann auch deine Aussage, dass wir uns die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen, evtl. schmieren wir sie auch dick drauf;-)



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich dir folgen kann, aber ich denke die Kernaussage ist "als Erstausrüster kann ich manche Dinge wesentlich günstiger einkaufen als auf dem Aftermarket." Und genau das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf  Wenn der vorgeschlagene Weg an ein 2x10-Setup zu kommen der Kauf eines Rahmens ist, dann wird das für den Kunden so richtig teuer, zumindest wenn er halbwegs vernünftige Komponenten will, z.B. hier ein Rechenbeispiel mit Preisen aus einem bekannten und eher günstigen Onlineshop:

Rahmen (Preis von der Teibun): 1850
XM 1501: 730
Pike RCT3 Solo: 650
Monarch+: 320
XT-Gruppe: 370
XT-Bremsen: 170
XT-Bremsscheiben: 70
Hans Dampf Evo: 80
Reverb: 270
Griffe: 20
Lenker: 50
Sattel: 50
Kettenführung: 100
Steuersatz: 40
Vorbau: 70

Summe: 4840.

Das sind einfache, gute Standardkomponenten, nix ausgefallenes. Trotzdem ist der Preis schon knackig. Dabei fehlen noch Kleinteile, Werkzeug (!), Schmiermittel, Arbeitszeit. Der Aufwand, zusammenpassende und harmonierende Komponenten zu finden liegt auch beim Kunden. Die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) werden es auch nicht hinbekommen, bei der ersten Bestellung alle notwendigen Einzelteile und Werkzeuge zu ordern, geschweige denn in der richtigen Variante. Zum Vergleich: Ein BMC Trailfox TF02 Red XT kostet 4999 EUR, das TF02 Flame SLX gibts schon für 3999 EUR.

D.h. die Butter lasst ihr euch an zwei Stellen vom Brot nehmen. Erstens da, wo der Kunde lieber bei der Konkurrenz kauft, weil er dort mehr fürs gleiche Geld bekommt und sicher sein kann, dass alles einfach funktioniert. Zweitens da, wo der Kunde zwar den Rahmen kauft, ihr aber an den OE-Parts nix verdient (und nein, ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung, ob das die höhere Marge beim Verkauf eines Rahmens wieder ausgleicht.)

Falls ihr es hinbekommt, sowas wie Bündelangebote (z.B. Rahmen + Pike + Monarch+ + Reverb + Laufräder) zu schnüren sieht die Rechnung sicher wieder anders aus - Probleme beim Einkauf der restlichen Komponenten und Zusammenbau mal außen vor.


Alpenstreicher

(Edit: Preisvergleich mit Trailfox hinzugefügt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Februar 2014)

ollo schrieb:


> @Alpenstreicher
> ob das wirklich immer zutrifft das die XT länger / weniger verschleißt als eine Deore oder umgekehrt ? Fahre seit 11 Jahren einen LR Satz mit Deore Naben und der hält genauso lange wie der andere mit XT.



Ich bezieh mich weniger auf die Naben als auf die echten Verschleißteile, d.h. Kette, Ritzel, Kettenblätter. Da hält die XT tatsächlich vielfach länger als die Deore


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Februar 2014)

mein Aufbau:
-Gabel RS Pike RCT3, Dämpfer RS Monarch RT3 oder FOX CTD adjust, liefern sehr gute Performnace bei weniger Gewichtund Kosten
-Bremse XT mit Standardbelägen und Scheiben
-Steuersatz canecreek 40, Vorbau Syntace MF2, Lenker Syntace Vector 7075 
-Schaltung SLX shadow plus, XT Trigger, Kurbel SLX mit 28er Blatt, OneUp Set auf SLX Kassette, E13 XCX+ E-Type Kettenführung
-Laufradsatz Ryde Trace 29 Felgen, Sapim Speichen, DT350 Naben
- auf jeden Fall Reverb Stealth und SQ Lab 611


----------



## SmallLutz (19. Februar 2014)

Moin Moin,

ein intressanter Thread,
mich beschäftigt die gleiche Frage.

Bremse würde ich mal die
Formula RX in engere Wahl aufnehmen. Sie ist teilweise 
günstig zu bekommen und macht bei mir Ihren Dienst
ohne größére Probleme. Zu feuchten Wetter kreischt sie öfter mal
sonst Funktion Ok.


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Februar 2014)

@Alpenstreicher : es geht darum, dass viele Komponenten für den Endverbraucher "billig" erscheinen und andere "teuer". das kann in im OE komplett gegensätzlich sein: bei HerstellerA sind Teile OE relativ billig, bei Hersteller B relativ teuer. Hersteller A überwacht aber den Aftermarkt und die Komponenten überschwemmen nicht den Markt, während Hersteller B sich nicht darum kümmert und seine Komponenten zu OE Konditionen in den Markt gelangen. Für den Endkunden ist jetzt A teuer und B billig, für uns als Hersteller sieht es anders aus.
Zu deinem zweiten Argument: Wenn ein Kunde bei einem anderen Hersteller kauft, hat er dessen Produkt als besser geeignet, billiger, besser, schöner, etc bewertet, auf all diese Beweggründe können wir unmöglich reagieren. Im Endeffekt müssen wir den Kunden von unserem Konzept überzeugen und da ist eine gewisse Eigenständigkeit für uns als kleine Marke ein gutes Argument. Im Endeffekt ist es sicherlich zielführender, dem Kunden den Rahmen als Plattform zu überlassen, als jeden Preispunkt und Einsatzbereich abdecken zu wollen. Das geben unsere Stückzahlen einfach nicht her, zeigt allerdings die Nachfrage etwas anderes als das Angebot, müssen wir reagieren. 
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Vinse86 (19. Februar 2014)

@supurb-bicycles : Die Felgen sind mal sehr interessant...Hab in der Kurzrecherche eigentlich nur positives gelesen...Fahrergewicht bis 100 kg an der Enduro-Felge...Wird bestimmt einige geben denen das nicht reicht. Übrigens passt das OneUp Set noch nicht auf die SLX Kassette...Ich erinnere mich, dass das in Arbeit ist, aber momentan wird an der Stelle XT oder XTR benötigt...Bei Sram Kassetten gehts ab X5...Ich würde tatsächlich die Narrow/Wide Variante ohne Kettenführung versuchen und aufs Beste hoffen XD

@Alpenstreicher : Du hast Recht. Selbstaufbau kommt unterm Strich teurer raus. Umso mehr, da handwerkliches Geschick + Werkzeug gefragt ist...Danke übrigens für den Vergleich mit dem Trailfox =) Nicht nur der preisliche Vergleich sondern auch in Hinsicht auf den Einsatz ist gut^^


----------



## Vinse86 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe ich sorge mit dem Thread für Nachfrage XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe, der Verkaufserfolg bleibt nicht aus obwohl sich nur eine Minderheit mit 1x11 anfreunden kann  (vgl. aktuelle Umfrage)


----------



## thehoff (19. Februar 2014)

Also ich währe an so einer bugetlösung mit 1x10 sehr intressiert wenn es von alutech als komplettbike angeboten wird,


----------



## Vinse86 (19. Februar 2014)

@thehoff : Nur her mit Vorschlägen was du sonst gern an so einem "Budget"-Komplettbike sehen möchtest^^


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Februar 2014)

Nur um mal die Hausnummern beim Selbstaufbau-Preis zu bekommen hab ich ein wenig gespielt und zwei weitere Varianten zusammengestellt. Die erste nenn ich SLX-Spec, und sie unterscheidet sich von der vorherigen (XT-Spec) durch SLX-Komponenten und die Veltec-Laufräder, die @ollo vorgeschlagen hatte. (Wo gibts die eigentlich - ich hab die bis jetzt nicht gefunden). Damit sieht so aus:

Rahmen (Preis von der Teibun): 1850
Veltec ETR: 480
Pike RCT3 Solo: 650
Monarch+: 320
SLX-Gruppe: 250
SLX-Bremsen: 100
SLX-Bremsscheiben: 50
Hans Dampf Evo: 80
Reverb: 270
Griffe: 20
Lenker: 50
Sattel: 50
Kettenführung: 100
Steuersatz: 40
Vorbau: 70

Summe: 4380

Als Low-Budget-Variante jetzt noch mit Deore, günstigen Laufrädern und günstiger Sattelstütze:

Rahmen (Preis von der Teibun): 1850
Mavic Crossroc Disc mit Reifen: 360
Pike RCT3 Solo: 650
Monarch+: 320
Deore-Gruppe 3x10: 190
Deore-Bremse mit Scheiben: 125
KS Dropzone ohne Remote, max 90 kg: 180
Griffe: 20
Lenker: 50
Sattel: 50
Kettenführung: 100
Steuersatz: 40
Vorbau: 70

Summe: 4005

Ich denke, die letzte Variante wird dem Rahmen in keiner Weise gerecht. Man sollte die Deore-Spec eher als "billiger wirds wohl kaum" denn als ernsthaften Vorschlag verstehen. Wobei es durchaus noch Möglichkeiten gäbe, zu sparen: Monarch statt Monarch+, feste Sattelstütze statt der Dropzone, Laufradsatz, andere Gabel(?), und ein paar Euro an Lenker, Sattel, Steuersatz, Griffen, ... Aber will man das?


Alpenstreicher


----------



## bs99 (19. Februar 2014)

Mich interessiert ein 29er Enduro als Ersatz für mein 26er Enduro.
Ich bin schon das Trailfox TF01 Trailcrew gefahren, das Cannondale Trigger 3 29 und kurz das 29" Speci Enduro. Gerne würde ich das Banshee Prime probieren, und das Tofane schlägt nun genau in die gleiche Richtung. Sehr interessant für mich, darum beiteilige ich mich auch an der Diskussion hier.
Ich beschäftige mich in letzter Zeit intensiv mit 29er Laufrädern, fahre selbst ein Kona Taro 29" AM-Hardtail und habe mir dafür einen LRS selbst eingespeicht.

Soweit zur Vorgeschichte.
Warum leichte LR am 29er wichtig sind muss präzisiert werden: leichte aussenliegende rotierende Massen sind wichtig um den gyroskopischen Effekt (Kreiselkräfte) zu verringern, das ist der Schlüssel zu einem wendigen 29er. Klar, ein an den Aussenseiten leichtes Laufrad lässst sich auch besser beschleunigen, beim Bergab-Handling ist jedoch die stabilisierende Wirkung der Räder das große Thema.

Die aussenliegenden Massen eines Laufrads sind Reifen, Felge und "Lufthaltesystem".
Der Reifen ist bei der Aufgabenstellung Enduro gewichtsmäßig nicht unter 750g zu sehen, da ist keine Änderung zur Hochpreisvariante zu erwarten.
Carbon schließt sich aufgrund des Preises für eine Budget-Felge aus, also würd sich eine Felge a´la WTB i23 anbieten, sinnvolle Breite, annehmbares Gewicht (ca. 530g) und ausreichend Stabilität bei vernünftigem Preis.
Die 80g Mehrgewicht zur Carbonfelge, kann man günstig beim lufthaltenden Teil holen.
Statt normalem Felgenband ein Tesa 4287 oder 4288 und die Reifen tubeless montiert sparen die 80g im Vergleich zur schlauchmontierten Carbonfelge ein. Da Tubelessmontage im Serienprozess ein Problem ist wäre wohl nur eine Auslieferung mit Schläuchen und einem beiliegenden Tubelesskit bestehend aus Ventilen und Milch denkbar.

Bei Naben und Speichen tuns wohl Mittelklasse-Komponenten; Alunippel mit DT Comp und Taiwannaben (Novatec, Bitex,...) sind zwar schwerer als bei Edel-LRS, beeinflussen die stabilisierenden Kreiselkräfte aber wenig bis garnicht.

Antrieb:
warum keine 2x10-Lösung mit 22-36er Kurbel und einer leichten schaltbaren KEFÜ montieren?
1-fach ginge günstig mit einer 2-fach Kurbel (SLX?) mit 28er narrow-wide KB + kleinem Bash, hinten eine General Lee Kassette 10fach Kassette.

Gabel: Neben Geo und Reifen für mich DER spassbestimmende Teil am Rad, ich denke die Pike RC wird wohl ausreichend sein?

Wer bis hier mit Lesen durchgehalten hat, danke dafür.
Freu mich schon auf die weitere Entwicklung in dem Thread.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Februar 2014)

Was haltet Ihr vom Suntour Durolux Dämpfer als Budget-Variante. Der soll ganz gut gehen, auch wenn ich ihn selbst noch nicht gefahren habe.

Beim Antrieb halte ich die SLX-Gruppe vom Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis auch als aktuell unschlagbar. Ausführung natürlich 2x10...und weil Budget, dann mit Bionicon CG.

Eine echte Alternative zur Pike mit 150mm bei 29'' gibt es noch nicht.

Laufräder sind eine Glaubensfrage, da die Naben zentral sitzen und so wenig Auswirkungen auf die Kreiselkräfte haben, kann man da zu Lasten des Gewicht sparen. Wichtig wäre eher ein hoher Flansch, da das Steifigkeit bringt. Die neuen SRAM-Naben sollen auch ganz gut gehen und halten. Bei 29'' genügt wohl auch eine 23-24mm Maulweite.

Ich will keine Visionen zerstören, bezweifle aber, dass man mit Neuteilen eine konkurrenzfähige Alternative zum Komplettbike schafft. Dazu müßte man auf Gebrauchtteile oder Bestand zurück greifen, was die Kalkulation dann sehr individuell werden lässt. Bei 1850€ Rahmenpreis sind aber selbst mit gebrauchten Teilen kaum weniger als 3500€ realistisch. LRS, Gabel und Reifen muss man wohl ohnehin als Neuteile kalkulieren, da gebraucht kaum zu bekommen (noch). Damit wandert man wieder unweigerlich in Richtung 4k€.


----------



## Vinse86 (20. Februar 2014)

@bs99 : Super Beitrag! Danke dir. Was du mit den Laufrädern beschreibst trifft den Kern der Sache. An die WTB´s hatte ich im zweiten Moment gedacht. Die ersten Felgen, die mir eingefallen sind waren NoTube´s Flow Ex 29er. Aber gar nicht, da ich die so gut kenne, sondern da ich sie oft an Custom-Aufbauten gesehen habe. Muss ja irgendwo herkommen =)
Hast du Erfahrungen mit der General Lee Kassette? Ich hab schon zwei mal gelesen, dass die unter starkem Verschleiß leiden soll...
Das Tesa ist ne krasse Idee...Hast du das ausprobiert?
@hasardeur : Ja das preisliche argumentieren sollten wir hier vll. eher zweitrangig betreiben. Unterm Strich bleibts ein teures Vergnügen. Aber ich finde es interessant zu sehen wie die Leute ihren Erfahrungen nach ein Bike speccen würden und ein Geldbeutel-Performance-Gleichgewicht halten wollen. Man sieht ja inflationär Berichte über Bikes in der Größenordnung >5000,- Euro und die Marken werben oft mit Ihren Top-Modellen. Rein theoretisch denke ich könnte in Hersteller den Entwurf von Alpenstreicher für 4300 bestimmt noch etwas günstiger anbieten...Naja...bleibt aber letzten Endes eine schöne Fantasie hier =)


----------



## HinxundKunx (20. Februar 2014)

ich denke, dass sich solche rahmensets für selbstbauer auch nicht wirklich an leute richten, die noch wirklich gar nichts an teilen haben. also ich rede jetzt nicht von kleinkram, sondern von sachen wie gabel, lrs, kurbel. 
so ein ganzes bike in einzelteilen in onlineshops zusammen zu suchen, ist wirtschaftlich nicht unbedingt das cleverste.
zum beispiel findest du das eine teil billiger in shop a, willst aber die restliche bestellung bei shop b aufgeben. schon haben sich die versandkosten verdoppelt. dazu kommt, das man eh nie alles auf einmal bestellt.
und wie man sieht, kommt so selbst mit deore und anderen sparmaßnahmen nicht wirklich unter 4k. und wenn, dann muss man an teilen sparen, wo es wirklich wenig sinn macht.
es ist sicherlich möglich auf diese weise einen vernünftigen aufbau hin zu bekommen. nur dann muss man lange nach teilen suchen und auf gute angebote hoffen. und so lässt sich das ganze leider nicht auf andere aufbauten ummünzen. sprich: einen schema-f aufbau mit neuteilen zu uvp preisen halte ich für unrealistisch.


----------



## greg12 (20. Februar 2014)

einen budget aufbau für um die 4000?? halte ich für leicht unangemessen.
eines ist klar, ein selbstaufbau mit neuteilen wird niemals billiger sein, als der vergleichbare aufbau vom hersteller selbst, schon der exorbitante rahmenpreis verhindert einen budgetaufbau.... zum erwarteten rahmenpreis gibts zum teil schon komplettaufbauten mit preiswerten teilen...


----------



## Vinse86 (20. Februar 2014)

@greg12 : Ja klar du hast ja recht. Es ist auch eher als Idee und Anregung gemeint...Komplett neu aufbauen (ohne Teile im Keller) ist teuer wie man hier gut erkennt. Hatte vorher bereits geschrieben, dass es eher um so ne prinzipielle Idee ging wie man sich ein Budget-Bike aufgebau wünschen würde. Worauf kann man verzichten? Was ist ein muss und einen höheren Preis wert? Solche Dinge^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Februar 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist ein komplettrad immer günstiger und selbst der Tausch einzelner Komponenten kann sogar noch zu gewinn führen (z.B. 1*11 gegen 2*10 tauschen). ich finde die Ideen hier aber trotzdem gut und würde anstatt bei Händlern mein Glück im Teilemarkt bzw. bei ebay suchen. Den von mir empfohlenen FOX CTD adjust gibt es da für erschreckend wenig Geld!


----------



## bs99 (20. Februar 2014)

@Vinse86 : das Tesa 4288 verwendet z.B. Speerlaufräder, das 4287 ist noch etwas dünner und könnte/sollte im Zweifelsfall doppelt geklebt werden.
Die General Lee hat ein Kollege im Einsatz, übermässiger Verschleiß wäre mir nicht bekannt. Da ich in einer bergigen Region wohne wäre 1x11 am 29er bei meiner Kondition ohnehin grenzwertig , ich ginge auf 2x10 mit 22-36-Bash vorne und 11-34 oder 11-36 hinten.

Für mein Hardtail hab ich mir diesen LRS aufgebaut:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-felge-superstar-tactic-trail.652823/page-3#post-11663204
Die Felge würde ich trotz gefühlt hoher Steifigkeit nicht auf einem potenten Fully verbauen. Vielleicht für sehr saubere, leichte Fahrer und/oder welche die gerne mit viel Luftdruck fahren. Mit dem Felgengewicht von 450g ist man aber auf dem Niveau von Carbonfelgen.
Die i23 Frequency würde ich deshalb ins Auge fassen, weil die leichter als die Flow EX ist, mit 23mm Innenbreite IMHO breit genug ist, und ich von einigen weiss die diese Felge problemlos tubeless und im Enduro (auch 29") fahren. Ausserdem ist sie Aftermarket wesentlich günstiger als die Notubes.

Für einen LRS mit günstigen Naben (SSC Switch) , Messerspeichen CN424 und Alunippel kommen mit der WTBi23 ca. 320,- zusammen, bei unter 1900g Gesamtgewicht. Das ist nicht billig aber relativ günstig im Vergleich zum Gebotenen.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (20. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, ein Rahmenkauf ist auch interessant, wenn man genau in die andere Richtung will, d.h. das Feinste vom Feinen ohne Rücksicht auf den Preis. Z.B. Carbon-Laufräder mit 1,5 Kilo um 2000 EUR, Fox Kashima, Carbon-Lenker, Moveloc, XTR, XX oder XX1, Bremsen von Formula, Tune, KCNC, Hope, Trickstuff oder BFO, usw.

Aber um zum Thema Budget zurückzukommen: Habt ihr euch mal die Ausstattungen von Teibun V.1 und V.2 angesehen? Sieht eigentlilch ja sehr vernünftig aus. @supurb-bicycles hat ja eh schon gesagt, dass Alutech bestimmte Komponenten günstiger bekommen kann als die Aftermarkt-Preise es erwarten lassen. Ich denke, das korrelliert stark mit den gewählten Ausstattungen  Wie könnte man denn dort noch weiter optimieren - durch bessere Komponenten oder auch billigere Komponenten?

Ich würde z.B. 175er statt 170er Kurbeln ab Größe M vorschlagen. Oder geht das zu sehr zu Lasten der Bodenfreiheit? Weil ich bis jetzt im Antriebsstrang auf der Shimano-Schiene fahre würd ich dort auch SLX/XT bevorzugen (um die Ersatzteilbevorratung zu vereinfachen). Aber das ist in meinen Augen kein großes Drama. Mit X.7 oder X.9 kann ich gut leben; Kette und Kassette sind eh kompatibel. Am 29er ist ein 22/36er Kurbel für 2x10 auf jeden Fall gegen größere Kettenblätter zu bevorzugen, da stimme ich @bs99 absolut zu. Behaltet auch im Hinterkopf, dass die Tofane ein bißchen breiter aufgestellt sein soll als ein (nur) abfahrtsorientiertes Enduro: Es wurde von Alutech als Trail-Bike oder Allrounder im allerbesten Sinne bezeichnet, und die Kurztests bestätigen das allesamt indem sie von ausgezeichnetem Kletterverhalten berichten. Von daher kann ich mir für so manchen Einsatz auch etwas leichtere Reifen als 750g pro Stück (@bs99 ) vorstellen, denke aber dass die Felgen trotzdem stabil genug und eher breit sein sollten, damit man es bergab krachen lassen und niedrige Luftdrücke fahren kann.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## thehoff (20. Februar 2014)

Also was ich mir wünschen würde währen 1x10 mit Leonardi factory oder Oneup, 
Die Nabe sollte XD-Kompatibel sein um eventuell auf 1x11 zu wechseln (in diesem Fall müssten dann nur das Schaltwerk, der Freilauf, die Kassette und der Trigger gewechselt werden.)

Kefü ist mit einem N/W Kettenblatt nicht wirklich nötig (mir ist bei div. Testfahrten im Sommer nie die Kette runtergegangen)
XT Bremsen sind schon ab 160€ zu haben und arbeiten echt erstklassig.
RS Pike währe ideal!

Bei Teilen wie Teleskop Sattelstütze und Dämpfer würde ich gegebenenfalls selber Tauschen (Vecum Moveloc oder KS Lev und Fox Float CDT mit Remote)


ein Selbstaufbau kommt  für mich aus Kostengründen nicht in frage.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht kann man ja hier zweigleisig fahren.

Variante 1: Sinnvolle und preisgünstige Teile (kein Bling-Bling-Kram), die evtl. auch schon als Gebrauchtteile zu bekommen sind.

Variante 2: Teile mit guten OEM-Preisen, um eine Budget-Variante in Richtung Alutech anzuregen...

...sofern die Jungs dort unsere Ideen überhaupt benötigen. Ich denke, da ist man eh viel näher an brandneuen und preiswerten Produkten, als wir es alle je sein können. Entsprechend größer ist die Vergleichbarkeit. Aber Spass hätte ich an beiden Versionen. Vielleicht baut Formula ja die 29er 35 für Alutech auch in 150 statt 140mm?


----------



## juju752 (20. Februar 2014)

@hasardeur guck mal hier rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-tofane-29er-first-contact-und-serienstand.680475/ da habe ich was zur ausstattung gepostet. Und ja die Formula 35 wirds in 150 mm in der Tofane geben.


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Februar 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ja hier zweigleisig fahren.
> 
> Variante 1: Sinnvolle und preisgünstige Teile (kein Bling-Bling-Kram), die evtl. auch schon als Gebrauchtteile zu bekommen sind.
> 
> ...


jahaaaa bauen sie!


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Februar 2014)

und die Ideen aus dem Forum fließen schon seit langer Zeit in jedes Alutech, allerdings lässt sich nicht alles in der Erstausrüstung umsetzen. Aber immer her mit Ideen, ich werde immer versuchen nah am Kundenwunsch zu spezifizieren und wenn es nicht geht, werde ich es begründen. 
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Vinse86 (21. Februar 2014)

Also bisher bin ich mit dem Thread ganz zufrieden =) Gute Vorschläge sind bisher eingeflossen...Wenn ich am WE etwas Zeit habe, werde ich mich auch noch einmal mehr damit beschäftigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> @ollo vorgeschlagen hatte. (Wo gibts die eigentlich - ich hab die bis jetzt nicht gefunden). Damit sieht so aus:
> 
> .....
> 
> Alpenstreicher



ich würde mal sagen bei Veltec 

http://veltec.de/main.php


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich seit rund einem Jahr ein 29er Tourenfully besitze und rundum für den Einsatzbereich des Bikes zufrieden bin, hat auch mich das Tofane jetzt angefixt
Schöne Idee mit dem Thread, gute Beiträge, sehr schön konstruktiv seitens euch und Basti 

Teile nach und nach über den Bikemarkt zu kaufen wäre wohl wirklich die günstigste Alternative für "lower budget - much fun", weitere Ideen - auch meinerseits - werden folgen und vielleicht läßt sich Alutech auch nicht allzuuu lange bitte, eine vernünftige, relativ günstige OEM-Version der Erstversion zu planen.

Keep the pressure up!

Danke allen....macht echt Spaß hier 

Greetz, Trailsurfer


----------

